# Scotland or Silver coast?



## jimmy

Hi, my partner and I cant just cant decide ,Portugal or not,she is accountant me unskilled ,partner willing to retrain as English Teacher if more work available,we would also consider new business venture too,accomodation sorted ,friends have accomodation we can have for a year,no children to worry about,comments welcome please!


----------



## omostra06

jimmy said:


> Hi, my partner and I cant just cant decide ,Portugal or not,she is accountant me unskilled ,partner willing to retrain as English Teacher if more work available,we would also consider new business venture too,accomodation sorted ,friends have accomodation we can have for a year,no children to worry about,comments welcome please!


Hi Jimmy, it might be a good idea to visit Portugal and see if you like it, try to visit a few different regions while you are here, that way you can get a feel for the place first before making a more serious move.


----------



## jimmy

omostra06 said:


> Hi Jimmy, it might be a good idea to visit Portugal and see if you like it, try to visit a few different regions while you are here, that way you can get a feel for the place first before making a more serious move.


thanks for that ,been to Silver coast 3 times love it,if only we could sort out how to make money !


----------



## silvers

Hi Jimmy,
There are many ways to make money here on the Silver coast. There is absolutely nothing aimed directly at the expat community. No British bars, no fish and chip shops, no Indian restaurants/takeaways etc. If you or your partner could do any of these, i reckon you would be onto a winner.


----------



## jimmy

silvers said:


> Hi Jimmy,
> There are many ways to make money here on the Silver coast. There is absolutely nothing aimed directly at the expat community. No British bars, no fish and chip shops, no Indian restaurants/takeaways etc. If you or your partner could do any of these, i reckon you would be onto a winner.


thanks again,ok will have to try and think of the right business,just 1 more ,how about vending machinescold drinks crisps etc near touristy places?


----------



## silvers

The area is pretty much covered for those kind of things. In my opinion of course.


----------



## omostra06

silvers, we keep trying to attract someone to open an indian resturant...but no luck so far...


----------



## jimmy

omostra06 said:


> silvers, we keep trying to attract someone to open an indian resturant...but no luck so far...


Hi,is that in the Silver coast?


----------



## silvers

I know. It's ridiculous that we have this many ex-pats and no Indian restaurants here. When you think of all the colonial ties that Portugal has to India too.
Little known fact for you, Vindaloo is a derivitive of the Portuguese dish Vinho e alho.


----------



## omostra06

silvers said:


> I know. It's ridiculous that we have this many ex-pats and no Indian restaurants here. When you think of all the colonial ties that Portugal has to India too.
> Little known fact for you, Vindaloo is a derivitive of the Portuguese dish Vinho e alho.



I didnt know that, vindaloo is too hot for me anyway, now a nice madras would go down well. 
we used to have one in Tomar, but it closed as the locals would not eat there much, i tried to keep it open by telling everyone to go to it, but it still closed down.


----------



## silvers

At least i can buy Pataks sauces at the local supermercado.


----------



## jimmy

silvers said:


> I know. It's ridiculous that we have this many ex-pats and no Indian restaurants here. When you think of all the colonial ties that Portugal has to India too.
> Little known fact for you, Vindaloo is a derivitive of the Portuguese dish Vinho e alho.


What about a good old chippy or pizza`place?


----------



## silvers

Pizza's we have plenty, even a pizza hut. No chippies at all!


----------



## jimmy

silvers said:


> Pizza's we have plenty, even a pizza hut. No chippies at all!


Hiya,where are you based


----------



## silvers

On the silver coast near to Nazare.


----------



## alexmac999

jimmy said:


> Hiya,where are you based


Jimmy, never mind an Indian restaurant the Portuguese will not use it and there are not enough expats to keep you in business. Anyone opening a pub with simple food options (including curry) in the Peniche / Obidos area will be on to a winner. Even the local tourist board say the area needs it, not so much for the expat community but for the tourist trade although a UK style pub with good grub will be welcomed by (some ) of the local expats. Come over and see, I will show you what I mean.
Regards
Alex


----------



## jimmy

alexmac999 said:


> Jimmy, never mind an Indian restaurant the Portuguese will not use it and there are not enough expats to keep you in business. Anyone opening a pub with simple food options (including curry) in the Peniche / Obidos area will be on to a winner. Even the local tourist board say the area needs it, not so much for the expat community but for the tourist trade although a UK style pub with good grub will be welcomed by (some ) of the local expats. Come over and see, I will show you what I mean.
> Regards
> Alex


Hi,thanks for that Alex,great advice....


----------



## silvers

Every expat I meet in this area, and believe me that's a lot of people. They all say the one thing they miss foodwise is a good curry, they (including myself) have even travelled to Lisboa, just to get my chops around a vindaloo. 
There used to be an Indian restaurant in Nazare and he did get Portuguese diners too, he closed because he had to return to the UK. The place was never empty and he was in a dreadful position, tucked away on some drab backstreet. Plus his food was awful, but he still got plenty of return business because he was the only game in town.


----------



## omostra06

silvers said:


> Every expat I meet in this area, and believe me that's a lot of people. They all say the one thing they miss foodwise is a good curry, they (including myself) have even travelled to Lisboa, just to get my chops around a vindaloo.
> There used to be an Indian restaurant in Nazare and he did get Portuguese diners too, he closed because he had to return to the UK. The place was never empty and he was in a dreadful position, tucked away on some drab backstreet. Plus his food was awful, but he still got plenty of return business because he was the only game in town.



Its the same in the Tomar area, we have loads of expats here all missing a curry fix. there was even talk of some organising a bus trip to Lisboa to have a curry night, now thats a real hunger for curry...


----------



## jimmy

Ok,keep it quiet,I will have to sell me house here first, ,just between us until I come out!


----------



## jimmy

and do the expats get together for Burns nights etc,you recommend living there,? nice Country to live? cheap wine lovely weather?


----------



## silvers

I do believe there were some Burn's night celebrations, although it is any excuse for a party for some people. lol.
I would recommend Portugal to anyone who can afford to live here, it is not the cheapest place in the world to live. It all depends on your lifestyle. The wine is cheap and freeflowing.
The best thing is, no chavs. The youths here are completely different to the urchins back in the UK. 
When you do finally sell your castle, I would recommend an extended visit, you'll love it.


----------



## jimmy

silvers said:


> I do believe there were some Burn's night celebrations, although it is any excuse for a party for some people. lol.
> I would recommend Portugal to anyone who can afford to live here, it is not the cheapest place in the world to live. It all depends on your lifestyle. The wine is cheap and freeflowing.
> The best thing is, no chavs. The youths here are completely different to the urchins back in the UK.
> When you do finally sell your castle, I would recommend an extended visit, you'll love it.


thanks you have been very helpful! maybe buy you a glass of wine someday!


----------



## silvers

And I might let you.


----------



## jimmy

silvers said:


> Hi Jimmy,
> There are many ways to make money here on the Silver coast. There is absolutely nothing aimed directly at the expat community. No British bars, no fish and chip shops, no Indian restaurants/takeaways etc. If you or your partner could do any of these, i reckon you would be onto a winner.


Hi,Silvers ,just want to pick your brains !,you seem quite knowledgeable on Portugal,once and hopefully soon when we sell up moving to just outside Obidos,have noted lack of pubs and chippys and keeping it in mind,but is there any work for a youngish expat 50 just to bring in some money to start! not got a trade but willing to work,partner a accountant,thanks Jim


----------



## silvers

Hi Jimmy,
I'd love to give you some good news but even with a trade you are going to struggle here. The only way an expat is going to work here is self-employment. The only things that may be available are things like gardener or odd job man. I know Obidos already has a brit doing this, so you may have to spread your net wider.
This is my second negative post this week. Sorry.


----------



## silvers

As always if I can be of any help, please don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## jimmy

*Thanks*



silvers said:


> As always if I can be of any help, please don't hesitate to ask.


Thanks Silvers, you have been a great help. Its a voyage of discovery at the moment until we sell the house and your feedback is helping steer us in the direction we need to go to make the move workable. We appreciate the honesty as this is what we need as we need to have a realistic prospect of earning money to live and hopefully with yours, and the other expats advice, we can make an informed decision for the rest of our lives.


----------



## silvers

Hey no problem, most people come here wearing those rose tinted glasses, they soon have them ripped from their faces. I still haven't met an expat here who is employed by someone else. Most are pensioners, others self employed. As I have said on the other thread opening a bar needn't be expensive, bottled beer and bar stools. Good luck Jimmy.
James


----------



## jimmy

Hi there,just a quick question,is there a lot of expats in the north of Portugal ,Silver Coast,thanks


----------



## silvers

Last week we were in the PT store, the Portuguese equivalent of BT. There were 13 people in total in the store and seven of them were Brits! The Portuguese are going to have to change their national anthem at this rate.


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

Hi,

I think that the obvious thing to do would be to open a mobile (meals on
wheels) curry, chippy thingy. Assuming that you could get a licence to trade
etc. Just think of the benefits, ie you would have very low overheads to begin
with and you could dodge about and move around on different nights from
on expat stronghold to the next. Word would quickly spread and they would
be literally drooling and salivating by the time that you arrive. Add some 
Kentucky fried chicken to the menu and you would be on a winner in my
opinion.


----------



## jimmy

Thank you Mr.Blue Skies,another great idea ,just have to sell house ,fingers crossed!


----------



## silvers

There's a KFC in Loures shopping centre. There is also a shop in Alcobaca that does it's own version of KFC.


----------



## jimmy

haggis and chips then and a bottle of irn bru!


----------



## silvers

I love Haggis, as long as nobody tells me what it's made from!


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

Don't forget the trimmings and things like pickled onions, pickled hard boiled eggs and
mushy peas. It you really want to be adventurous, how about pigs feet, and I would buy 
some cow heel and tripe. lol


----------



## jimmy

Would like to try sardines,last time I was in Portugal everywhere had sold out locals holiday!!


----------



## silvers

You're going to the wrong places Jimmy.


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

"Sardines are boring and they will stink the place out if you cook them
indoors !


----------



## jimmy

silvers said:


> You're going to the wrong places Jimmy.


Hi,just me again,the pest,just one question ,I dont know if you could answer this one!,would you think a resturante of takeaway would be profitable?,seems these businesses here work long hours for very little to show for it,my partner and I want a nicer life ,enjoy the sun sea etc ,and hopefully make some money just enough to pay bills and have some left for a couple of bottles of wine!!Cheers Jimmy


----------



## silvers

Hi Jimmy,
What kind of takeaway/restaurant? If you offer anything other than seafood, Portuguese or pizzas, then you will be onto a winner.


----------



## jimmy

Hi,sandwiches,baked potatoes,paninis ,basic food ,simple Im not a chef and maybe licenced too !


----------



## silvers

The Portuguese love their sandwiches. You will have to choose your area pretty carefully, there are already some shops doing this in Caldas da Rainha, Nazare is free though, Sao Martinho too.


----------



## jimmy

silvers said:


> The Portuguese love their sandwiches. You will have to choose your area pretty carefully, there are already some shops doing this in Caldas da Rainha, Nazare is free though, Sao Martinho too.


thanks again.


----------



## silvers

Anytime, always glad to be of help.


----------



## bart n caz

Hi Jimmy,

You where asking re expats in the area, there are quite a few of us dotted around!
I would have to ask you to sway towards the pub idea!
Think it would be a great addition to the area, you could sell pub grub ie : pie n chips, sausage and mash, and that way you could still offer a takeaway service!
Go for it and let us know when you are over, would be happy to bring along other expats for your opening night!
Good Luck


----------



## jimmy

bart n caz said:


> Hi Jimmy,
> 
> You where asking re expats in the area, there are quite a few of us dotted around!
> I would have to ask you to sway towards the pub idea!
> Think it would be a great addition to the area, you could sell pub grub ie : pie n chips, sausage and mash, and that way you could still offer a takeaway service!
> Go for it and let us know when you are over, would be happy to bring along other expats for your opening night!
> Good Luck


Ok thanks for that....


----------



## Nugget

*Work available in Lisbon*



jimmy said:


> Hi, my partner and I cant just cant decide ,Portugal or not,she is accountant me unskilled ,partner willing to retrain as English Teacher if more work available,we would also consider new business venture too,accomodation sorted ,friends have accomodation we can have for a year,no children to worry about,comments welcome please!


Hi
Where are you looking to stay in Portugal? I am based on the outskirts of Lisbon and looking desperately for employees for my venture here. If you are open to English teaching or similar activities and are looking to progress with this we may be able to at least have a chat. We have an academic centre comprising two elements..not just a school. Can't promise anything but I'm happy to have a chat as I say.regards Anthony.


----------



## jimmy

Nugget said:


> Hi
> Where are you looking to stay in Portugal? I am based on the outskirts of Lisbon and looking desperately for employees for my venture here. If you are open to English teaching or similar activities and are looking to progress with this we may be able to at least have a chat. We have an academic centre comprising two elements..not just a school. Can't promise anything but I'm happy to have a chat as I say.regards Anthony.


Hi Anthony,thank you for the comments ,we are going to be staying in the Silver Coast ,our friends have two houses,so accomodation should be ok!,well that is the grand plan!,we have to sell the house we are in just now,which is up for sale just now,fingers crossed for a quick sale!,Jim


----------



## jimmy

Nugget said:


> Hi
> Where are you looking to stay in Portugal? I am based on the outskirts of Lisbon and looking desperately for employees for my venture here. If you are open to English teaching or similar activities and are looking to progress with this we may be able to at least have a chat. We have an academic centre comprising two elements..not just a school. Can't promise anything but I'm happy to have a chat as I say.regards Anthony.


Hi,me again ,just been informed we will be staying in house near Obidos ,Julie very interested and willing to commute just have to get rid of this place,thanks Jim


----------

